# How many owners have dealt or dealing with Hemangio?



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I lost my Lucy to this vile terrible disease on the 5th January. It will be 6 months next week. 

I still can't read over all the help , advice and prayers that I received from everyone on this forum. Had it not been for them... Well I dread to think!

The people on this forum rock! Even though many
Of them have sadness and problems of their own, they still have time to post a kind word. 

Tracy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I lost my Raleigh and my Acadia on bookends of one summer, a few months apart. Raleigh had hemangiosarcoma, and he went so fast I barely knew what happened. Cady has a fifty-fifty chance that her cancer was hemngio but it could have been bladder cancer. When I look at my four now, I panic sometimes afraid it is right around the corner. I am so sorry for the other losses, and I know what it is like to lose a generation at one time, how awful the loss feels.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I lost my Sam to a ME & suspected hemangio on Jan 8th 2007. He showed no signs of being ill. If not for the megaesophagus and xrays, the tumor near his heart would not have been discovered. He was fine on a Thursday, a little off on Friday, Saturday was spent between my Vet and the ER Vet getting a diagnosis, and Monday we helped him to the bridge. He'd developed aspiration pneumonia from the ME and he went dramatically downhill from there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've lost two to hemangiosarcoma. Beau was let go on the surgical table for his splenectomy. Barkley lost his fight with this terrible disease 107 days after his first collapse early one morning. He was energetic, happy and fine before the collapse.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We lost our Rusty on Oct. 19, 2009 to hemangio of the spleen. He was just fine but started having seizures so I took him to the vet who did blood work which came back indicating possible cancer so we did a sonogram and it was in his spleen and moving into the liver. Vet did not recommend surgery, said he might not survive it and even if he did it wouldn't give us that much extra time. So we took him home and gave him anything he wanted and just spent lots of time with him. I even took him to work with me a few times. He lived one month and 3 days following his diagnosis. It was the hardest month of my life, there were a few times we thought that it was time but he would bounce back the next day like nothing was wrong. The morning of the day he passed he had this look in his eyes and I knew he was ready to go. Called the vet to take him in to say goodbye but he died at home before we could get him to the vet. I have two rescued Goldens now and my biggest fear is that one or both of them will also get this dreaded disease.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno underwent a splenectomy on June 13, 2011. His spleen was 5x its normal size and contained a softball size mass. On June 17, we were notified by his vet that it was hemangiosarcoma. Needless to say,we were devastated by the news (although we knew it was a possibility).

While it has only been 2 weeks since his surgery, Reno is doing fine and is happy and active. We're hoping he stays this way for some time.

The support from the members on the Forum has been great and is so appreciated. It's comforting to have that support from others who have been through it and just from people who love their Goldens as much as we love ours!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear and Smooch*

Ken and I lost our male Samoyed, Snobear, 10 years old,to hemangio on March 27, 2010, and then our female Golden Ret., Smooch, almost 12 years old, on Dec. 7, 2010-vet thought she had hemangio or lymphoma.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

We lost Teddy to hemangio on October 28th, 2010. We never got a formal diagnosis that it was hemangio, but the e-vet did mention cancer and tumors and from the feedback I received on this site, many members did tell me that it sounded a lot like hemangio.
We didn't have to go through the struggle of battling this disease, although some times I wish we did so that we would have been ready for it and so that we could have said goodbye. It breaks my heart to see so many doggies and members dealing with this and every time I see a thread of a new case, I try to hop in and give as much support as I can. Also, if I missed your threads, I'm very sorry.

It's a terrible disease and I hope we can find a way to fight it.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We lost Di of 5/21/2011 to suspected Hemangiosarcoma of the spleen. Her spleen was 3 X the normal size and the ultrasound showed a large tumor that had clotted. She had lots of fluid in her belly that was evidenced with a very distended belly. She also had a mass in laryngeal region. Three opinions including a respected Oncologist felt that Di would not be able to survive a spenectomy and the mass in the laryngeal region would have been another surgery. We had her 10 days after diagnosis. We had a vet come to our house and had to schedule this 4 days in advance. The Saturday morning that the vet came to our house, her belly was much larger and Di was becoming much weaker. We had to help her out to do her business. I very much believe that she would have died on her own within hours if we had not helped her to the bridge. 

NEVER would I have imagined that we would have lost her to cancer. She never had any health issues before.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We have lost 3 precious goldens to Hemangiosarcoma. Jake was 10 and had slowed way down in his activity. He woke us up on July22, 2002 crying. We rushed him to the emergency vet and he never even got to come home with us. On Feb 21, 2005 Pete collapsed and he had emergency surgery where the vet found a ruptured tumor on his spleen. We had 2 more weeks with him before we had to say goodbye. On January 17, 2009 we said goodbye to our Beau(BoBo) as he had tumors in his lungs. It has been a tough road to travel but without the pain I would not have had the love. That is priceless!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I had a golden before General and Belle who lived to be almost 14. So I wasn't really famaliar to this cancer in Goldens. I was always worried about their hips being a jogger making sure that I didn't run them on cement all the time verse trails. 

But what gets me is owners like myself having not just one, but two and a member with three. One is enough in my book. The other problem I face having new babies is being scared all over again. I have gone chemical free inside our house, grain free diet and exercising my pups. We are also looking into a pool which I put my foot down stating NO chlorine. 

So I am glad people have started to write in since the reason for this thread was to give each other support. Maybe educate others if you hear of anything new.

My personal goal is to start my own organization to give funding to the two research companies who are working for this disease. Any advice or thoughts would be great.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

My best advice is spend as much time with them as you can. If you waste your time worrying, you'll miss so many memories you could have made. Sadly, life is short for dogs, not simply because of this disease. Go to vet regularly and pay attention to your dogs. No one knows them better than you. 

I hope someday soon we can say goodbye to this aweful disease.



Nath said:


> I had a golden before General and Belle who lived to be almost 14. So I wasn't really famaliar to this cancer in Goldens. I was always worried about their hips being a jogger making sure that I didn't run them on cement all the time verse trails.
> 
> But what gets me is owners like myself having not just one, but two and a member with three. One is enough in my book. The other problem I face having new babies is being scared all over again. I have gone chemical free inside our house, grain free diet and exercising my pups. We are also looking into a pool which I put my foot down stating NO chlorine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We lost our golden girl Sophie to hemangio at almost age 15 when her tumor ruptured in the middle of the night. We rushed her to the vet but she was almost gone by the time we got there.I felt so bad, because she had shown no signs until that evening when she seemed more tired than usual.

Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma last July and made it seven weeks will we let him go due to the pain.

All cancer sucks and needs to be eradicated.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry Debles. I didn't know you lost a girl, Sophie to hemangio. You've had so much loss, I'm so sorry!



Debles said:


> We lost our golden girl Sophie to hemangio at almost age 15 when her tumor ruptured in the middle of the night. We rushed her to the vet but she was almost gone by the time we got there.I felt so bad, because she had shown no signs until that evening when she seemed more tired than usual.
> 
> Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma last July and made it seven weeks will we let him go due to the pain.
> 
> All cancer sucks and needs to be eradicated.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Debles said:


> We lost our golden girl Sophie to hemangio at almost age 15 when her tumor ruptured in the middle of the night. We rushed her to the vet but she was almost gone by the time we got there.I felt so bad, because she had shown no signs until that evening when she seemed more tired than usual.
> 
> Selka was diagnosed with osteosarcoma last July and made it seven weeks will we let him go due to the pain.
> 
> All cancer sucks and needs to be eradicated.


I was taking Belle to chemo while General was developing the disease too. And he showed no signs until we could not do a thing. That's the thing about that cancer. And I was starting up plans to have him tested twice a year so I would have a better chance. Crazy... Sorry you went through it too.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I lost my first Golden, Jewel, to cancer. 8 years old. Just stopped eating one day. During surgery the vet said it had grown so big that there was no way to remove it all and leave enough tissue to still re-connect her stomach and intestines. We told the vet to let her go on the table. That was only 2 weeks from when she stopped eating. 

Happened so fast, never got to say a proper goodbye. That was 6 years ago, and still brings tears just writing this. I will forever remember her looking back at me as the vet walked her away to do the surgery.

Cherish every day with your beloved Golden, as they certainly cherish every day with you. 

I will always remember these final words from the movie "Marley and Me" - 
" A dog has no use for fancy cars, big homes, or designer clothes. A water log stick will do just fine. A dog doesn't care if your rich or poor, clever or dull, smart or dumb. Give him your heart and he'll give you his. How many people can you say that about? How many people can make you feel rare and pure and special? How many people can make you feel extraordinary?"


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I will always remember these final words from the movie "Marley and Me" - 
" A dog has no use for fancy cars, big homes, or designer clothes. A water log stick will do just fine. A dog doesn't care if your rich or poor, clever or dull, smart or dumb. Give him your heart and he'll give you his. How many people can you say that about? How many people can make you feel rare and pure and special? How many people can make you feel extraordinary?"[/QUOTE]

Loved that movie. Made me cry buckets though. It's very true quote though...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> I'm so sorry Debles. I didn't know you lost a girl, Sophie to hemangio. You've had so much loss, I'm so sorry!


We have had 6 goldens, Sasha is our 6th. Sophie lived the longest at 15. Selka died the youngest at 11.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I lost my Maggie to hemangio last August. She was 11 1/2. She was lethargic for a few days, and then one morning she didn't eat. I knew something was wrong. I took her to the vet, who ordered an ultrasound for the following day. She didn't make it that long--she collapsed on my kitchen floor, and I had to take her to the emergency treatment center. I made the toughest decision ever to let her go. She was my first golden--my baby (I don't have any children.) I was a wreck for months afterward. I got another puppy (Molly) not too long after I lost Maggie. I just couldn't bear not having a furball to greet me at the door. I am getting a second golden puppy (a boy) in a week and a half. I don't think I could ever have just one ever again. The emptiness was too much.

Cherish all the time you have because no amount of time ever seems to be enough.


----------



## cynsgoldens (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sabrina's mom*

My 10 year old golden: Sabrina is a 4 month survivor of hemangiosarcoma and was recently diagnosed anemic. she made it through 5 iv treatments of chemo and her last chemo was June 15th. Her gums are still pale but energy is good and appetite is better after starting yunnan this weekend. The vets seem to think this is being caused by micrometastses Her sister Bailey had a seizure this moring and then vomited. Anybody have any experiences with last stages of hemangio they could share. I think I am going to be one of those golden moms who lose two in one year.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

cynsgoldens said:


> My 10 year old golden: Sabrina is a 4 month survivor of hemangiosarcoma and was recently diagnosed anemic. she made it through 5 iv treatments of chemo and her last chemo was June 15th. Her gums are still pale but energy is good and appetite is better after starting yunnan this weekend. The vets seem to think this is being caused by micrometastses Her sister Bailey had a seizure this moring and then vomited. Anybody have any experiences with last stages of hemangio they could share. I think I am going to be one of those golden moms who lose two in one year.


I had two golden's that passed just a couple of months back. One in April who went through the surgery and chemo. We got 4 extra months with her. She was much smaller and was very weak when she was anemic. She did fine for 4 months until she had a smaller type collapse simular to the spleen emergency. She would be weak for a day then would bounce back like nothing was wrong. The tumors will clot and stop bleeding and the body absorbs the blood. We experienced 4-5 bounce backs. When the disease reappears you get 2-4 weeks. The hardest part is you don't know when the fatal bleed will take place. Belle would freak out into shakes and shivers when going to the vet so we decided to let her pass at home should it seemed she was not in pain. She went very quickly the night she passed. That morning she was dragging me on the leash, downed a huge breakfast and was happy most of the day.

My second Golden General (7yrs), was diagnosed 4 weeks after we lost Belle. They are not from the same breeder or family. Totally shock. It was all over him and we could not do a thing. He was much stronger and didn't ever become (or looked to be) anemic until the fatal bleed 2 weeks after the diagnoses... He woke up, threw up, fell into our arms, and took two breathes...then he was gone. 

I had a telephone number of a vet who would come to the house, if we needed to put them down. Plus the ERVet is 15 minutes away. We made a pack for both that if it looks like they are suffering, we would euthanize. We were lucky things went quickly for both, but I have heard some on the board that their pup went into shock. 

I am so very sorry that you are having to go through this now. Just love on each other as much as you can each day. Please feel free to reach out to any of us should you have any questions. It's a horrible disease that I wish our precious babies wouldn't get this disease.


----------



## cmbennett (Jul 27, 2011)

I lost my baby Mollie on 4/28/11 at only 6 years old. It was devastating and I miss her so much. It came out of nowhere. One day she wouldn't eat and was weak so I took her to the vet and all the bloodwork came out ok. She had two more episodes over the next two weeks. Took her back to the vet on a Friday and we had scheduled an ultrasound for the following Tuesday. But on Sunday we rushed her to the Emergency vet because she was so lethargic. Her stomach was full of blood. She had a baseball size tumor in her spleen. They did the spleenectomy and she recovered nicely. The pathology came back as hemangiosarcoma. Miss Mollie fought for 39 more days until we had to let her go. Those 39 days were good and she seemed to feel fine. I also have a 4 year old golden that had a tumor removed the week of Christmas last year. It is comforting to see so many on this forum talk about experiencing the same thing but also so disturbing at how common it is in our goldens. 

I have made it a mission to support canine cancer research awareness. I am a photographer and I am a part of this great charity benefiting the National Canine Cancer Foundation. I encourage you to set up a photo session during August & Sep with a local participating photographer and help fight cancer and get some pics with your babies!

www.smileforacure.org

I hope one day all of this research will give us a cure and some treatments!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I lost Jake to hemangio on 12/7/08, he was just shy of 11. Like many others, he was fine one day, a little quiet the next day and then collapsed. We let him go 2 days later while on the table when the doctor saw the extent of the tumors. 

I just received the paperwork to submit Cody's blood to the CHIC registry for testing and cancer research. Hopefully one day more can be done to fight this horrible disease.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just three weeks ago, we discovered that our eight year old golden, Sammy, had a suspected hemangio. Sadly, the discovery came the same weekend we lost our older golden, Abby, to lymphoma. 

Like so many others, the diagnosis came out of the blue - fine one day, and then the next day he was lethargic, unable to get comfortable, and refusing food. The emergency pet clinic found blood in his abdomen and an ultrasound confirmed a mass on his abdomen wall. Given the tumor's size and location, the surgical specialist seemed disinclined to recommend surgery/chemo -- she seemed to indicate that there would be a high risk of losing him during/immediately after the surgery. 

We've been giving Sammy the yunnan pills and treating him to as much love as possible. Obviously unaware of his prognosis, Sammy's more pressing issue has been coping with the loss of his lifetime canine companion. I think losing Abby accounted for his lack of an appetite those first few weeks back home. Although he still refuses to eat his normal dog food, his appetite for home cooked meals has finally returned this week. (yup I know I'm being played!) 

Not sure how much longer we will have or what the end will bring. To keep our minds off the end, we like to joke that I'll still be cooking chicken for Sammy every night for years. I hate to cook, but I would happily make a thousand nights of chicken dinners if I knew I could keep him with us that much longer. 

This board has been a tremendous source of information! It saddens me however to see so many other golden families coping with this aggressive cancer.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> We let him go 2 days later while on the table when the doctor saw the extent of the tumors.


Same thing happened with Savanah. I let her go on the operating table when they told me how extensive the tumors were. Had her complete senior vet visit with extensive blood work 1.5 weeks before. Was told she was very healthy and would be around for a long time to come. She was gone 10 days later. :bawling:

So, to answer the OP's question...Too many


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Just three weeks ago, we discovered that our eight year old golden, Sammy, had a suspected hemangio. Sadly, the discovery came the same weekend we lost our older golden, Abby, to lymphoma.
> 
> Like so many others, the diagnosis came out of the blue - fine one day, and then the next day he was lethargic, unable to get comfortable, and refusing food. The emergency pet clinic found blood in his abdomen and an ultrasound confirmed a mass on his abdomen wall. Given the tumor's size and location, the surgical specialist seemed disinclined to recommend surgery/chemo -- she seemed to indicate that there would be a high risk of losing him during/immediately after the surgery.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, but I'm so sorry that you found us under such tragic circumstances. I'm so sorry that you lost your Abby and now are facing hemangiosarcoma with Sammy. It is so sad that there are so many losses to some form of this terrible disease. On 5/21, we lost our sweet girl Di to hemangiosarcoma. It is tragic enough to loose one, but to be faced with the loss of 2....... is just so difficult to imagine. We are here for you if you need us. Please reach out if it will help. Also if you feel like it, I would love to hear more about what made Abby so special and also what makes Sammy so dear to you. We all love to see pictures and hear stories about everyone's kids. Sending thoughts and prayers for strength for you and for more time with Sammy that is pain free.


----------



## JenGoldenMom (Jul 23, 2011)

My golden, Bailey, died 2 weeks ago from hemangiosarcoma. It was devistating. We had just returned from vacation and she seemed basically normal except I noticed she was a little thinner (typicallly she looks like a fat seal when we get home because our neighbor spoils her with treats while we are gone). I also noticed she would sit down a little more carefully - I thougth maybe her knee or hips were bothering her. The other strange thing is that her poops were a little smaller and drier. So, nothing too alarming. 

I took her in the next day, assuming she just needed some pain meds or a diet change and was shocked when the vet suspected cancer. The day after that we took her in for a spleenectomy - we were called after they opened her up and were told the situation was hopeless. We just couldn't stand the thought of not seeing her again so we asked him to do the best he could to stop the bleeding and remove as much of the tumor that he could - the vet thought we could get a couple good weeks where she would feel better. While we were waiting for the surgery to end, we went to the petstore and bought all of Bailey's favorite treats and talked about all the fun things we would do with her during her last few weeks. Unfortunately, she never woke up - she went into a coma - the vet suspects a blood clot to the brain. We like to think that it was a blessing that she didn't wake up because we were probably being selfish to want to save her when she didn't have much time left. In the end, I have no regrets, because I know we did everything in our power to help her. 

The whole thing was just so shocking. We cried for 4 days straight. She was just so full of life and personality and attitute right up to the end. She didn't act like and old dog so we just took it for granted that she had many years left with us. We miss her so much and even with a houseful of children (including a baby), if feels so empty without her. In tears, my 6 year old told me we weren't a family without Bailey and that we needed a new dog so we could become a family again. The first thing my 8 year old son said was that we could never tell his baby brother about Bailey - he wanted to spare him the pain. This had taught me to always enjoy the present since you never know how much time you have left.

This is a picture of Bailey at my son's Mr. Incredible birthday party:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet but we also lost our sweet girl to Hemangio. She survived her splenectomy and went on to live for 112 days without any chemo. We lost her 2 weeks after her 10th birthday. I know we were fortunate she had as many good days after surgery that she did but it still wasn't enough...This Saturday is 10 weeks since she's been gone and I miss her terribly.


----------



## Kelsie'sMom (Aug 11, 2011)

*Hemangiosarcoma Golden Retriever*

Hello, 
I am so sorry to hear your bad news. After my dog Kelsie was diagnosed with subdermal hemangioma I asked many questions and did my own research. I elected not to give her chemotherapy as the published information was not convincing enough for me to put Kelsie through it. For two months after the diagnosis I used to say that someone for got to tell my dog that she had cancer. She was active, eating well and enjoying life. Her tumor sadly did return and we then noticed a slow gradual decline over the past 2 months. She still had quality of life until her last 3 days and we made the very diffucult decision to put Kelsie to sleep. Whatever path you select, my advice to you is to enjoy your dog each and every day. I value the time that I had with Kelsie. It has only been 2 days since Kelsie died. We got Kelsie when she was 14 months old, and had been locked up for almost the entire time. I was lucky enough to love this skinny, affection deprived animal. The transformation was so beautiful, Kelsie was able to grow into the Golden that she I knew she could be. She was beautiful, trusting and very loving and I miss her so ....my heart is broken at the loss. I know that someday I will adopt another recue, that is the way Kelsie would want it.


----------



## CASF (Aug 11, 2011)

I am crying after reading all of your posts. This disease takes too many. My abbie was just diagnosed yesterday evening. She is so weak. We have hospice coming into our home where she is most comfortable:-(

I am sorry for everyones loss:-((


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Kelsie'sMom said:


> ... It has only been 2 days since Kelsie died. ...She was beautiful, trusting and very loving and I miss her so ....my heart is broken at the loss. I know that someday I will adopt another recue, that is the way Kelsie would want it.


Welcome to the GRF. I'm so very sorry for your loss. This is a good place to share your grief and lighten the load among people who truly understand what you're going through.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

CASF said:


> I am crying after reading all of your posts. This disease takes too many. My abbie was just diagnosed yesterday evening. She is so weak. We have hospice coming into our home where she is most comfortable:-(
> 
> I am sorry for everyones loss:-((


I am very sorry you have to go through as many of us here on the board. There are some really wonderful people here that has helped me over the last few months. Please feel free to reach out at anytime.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome. I am so sorry for the news you have gotten. I know how difficult this time is and I can tell you it is really a blessing to be able to talk to people who really understand your pain. 




CASF said:


> I am crying after reading all of your posts. This disease takes too many. My abbie was just diagnosed yesterday evening. She is so weak. We have hospice coming into our home where she is most comfortable:-(
> 
> I am sorry for everyones loss:-((


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We lost our Casey in December at almost 13 years old. She started having seizures and they found a large tumor on her spleen. It's been almost 9 months and it feels like eternity already, I have her picture in every room of our home. I miss her so much. I'm glad I found this forum and can be around people that know the love that Casey and I have.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It seems that many get cancer in their spleen. I know it all too well.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I lost my Rottweiler to Hemangio on the spleen and starting on his heart. 

No symptoms, He was my service dog for years and was only 6-7 when I lost him. Woke up one day and he was laying on my couch gone. I didnt even hear a peep from him during the night. 

Brought him to the vet because I was so upset that all his pre screening blood work etc the month before came back normal, they did a necropsy and that is what they found.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Casey had few symptoms, but I didn't relate them. Panting a bit a few days before. Two weeks prior, he couldn't get up when my son came home from school. My husband took him to the vet, and he bounced out of the car. She did hear muffled lung sounds. The tumor must have bled, and quickly, because he was gone in a few hours.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Blood work won't really show anything unless it is too late. You can get ultrasounds, but it still doesn't mean they will catch it. The disease has no mercy.


----------



## samson74 (Apr 23, 2011)

I cant seem to respond to your PM via this forum..please email me at [email protected]...i have a lot of good stuff to tell you about Braefield Goldens.

Martin


----------



## samson74 (Apr 23, 2011)

That was for 2tired btw..sorry for using this link to communicate.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

got it Martin...thank you.


----------

